# JFK on Mormons



## JM (Mar 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;6CHSVC2nAl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHSVC2nAl8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## calgal (Mar 20, 2008)

Of course Kennedy liked the mormons: they were and remain polygamists.......  Seriously that is a pathetic example of pandering. But this is Teddy's big brother.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 20, 2008)

When he mentions the Character of the Mormons he forgets self deception and the doctrines of demons.

Then the deceptive statement of how Mormon's faith and works are known and respected the world around, talk about playing to a crowd. Even the pagans I know think Mormons are quacks.

"As Mormons succeed so America succeeds." Politics at its best. His Pope was even probably denouncing that point. Well, maybe not.....


----------



## SueS (Mar 20, 2008)

Of course it's pandering, but that's to be expected.  To an unregenerate person the superficial, external qualities of that group are much to be admired - it takes knowledge of biblical truth to be able to discern anything beneath the surface.


----------

